# Welche Pflanzen am Teichrand?



## Dali (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo, Ihr Lieben

da mein Teich mit Pflanzen versorgt ist, geht es nun an die Umrandung.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht so recht, was alles so passt, da es sehr naturnah sein soll.
Ich habe bisher 2 __ Taglilien, zwei verschiedene Gräsersorten, 2 Bachwurze und solch immergrüne __ Bodendecker und __ Storchschnabel. Wobei ich denke letzteres ist nicht unbedingt geeignet.
Was habt Ihr so um Eure Teiche gepflanzt?
Ach und was mögen __ Libellen gerne, in und um den Teich?

Ich würde mich über Antworten und Bilder sehr freuen.

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Silke (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen am Teichrand?*

Hallo,
um den Teich kannst du pflanzen, was dir gefällt. Es ist ja Geschmackssache. Der eine mag es natürlich, der andere sammelt seltene Pflanzen. __ Libellen freuen sich über langblättrige Pflanzen und Holz. Die Larven halten sich gerne im __ Nadelkraut auf (und in den Algen), geschlüpft sind sie bei mir ausschließlich an den __ Igelkolben und am Tannenwedel. Ich häng mal Bilder an...


----------



## Dali (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen am Teichrand?*

Hallo Silke

danke für die tollen Bilder, kann mich garnicht satt sehen!!
Ja, Du hast recht die Pflanzung ist sicherlich Geschmackssache, aber ich dachte es gibt Pflanzen die nicht ungedingt dorthin gehören.

Ich war heute schon bei der Gärtnerei und habe ordentlich zugeschlagen! 
Habe mal eben 110€ dort gelassen, aber dafür wundervolle Pflanzen mitgebracht und bei einer Gärtnerei und nicht beim Baumarkt gekauft!!
Ich freu mich schon drauf, sie endlich zu pflanzen, allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass es noch ein paar mehr sein könnten! 

Ich zähl mal auf, was ich so gekauft habe :
__ Taglilien, verschiedene Gräser, Frauenmantel, Ziersalbei und noch ein paar andere.

Ich hab da noch ne Frage, wo bekommt Ihr Eure Rettungsinseln/ausstiege her??Ich möchte ungern irgendwelche toten Tiere demnächst aus dem Teich fischen!!

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Annett (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen am Teichrand?*

Hallo Manuela,

pflanzen kann man an den Rand, was gefällt. Bei besonders fiesen Pflanzen, wie Miscanthus oder Bambus, sollte man allerdings gleich eine tiefe Wurzelsperre mit einbauen. Wäre schade, wenn der Teich irgendwann von außen ein Loch bekommen würde.

Ich denke, bei mir haben die Tiere genug Möglichkeiten zu trinken ohne reinzufallen bzw. sie können an genau diesen Stellen auch wieder an Land krabbeln.
Zumindest habe ich noch kein einziges totes Säugetier/Vogel aus dem Teich fischen müssen.
Zur Not mußt Du halt an geeigneten Stellen Steine/Wurzeln auftürmen, damit sie dort aus dem Wasser klettern können.
Wurzeln findet man manchmal an Seen oder anderen Gewässern, oder im Wald. Einfach mal mit offenen Augen spazieren gehen.


----------



## Silke (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen am Teichrand?*

Hallo,
schön, das du aus den Bildern was für dich gefunden hast.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist deine letzte Frage. Welche Ausstiege??? Mein Teich ist so angelegt, dass der Übergang zum Land fließend ist, so daß reingefallene Tiere (das können sie bei mir nur an wenigen Stellen) viele Möglichkeiten zum rauskriechen haben. Häng doch ein paar Baumstämme rein, dass sie etwas schräg sind. Dann kommen die Tiere auch wieder raus.


----------



## Dali (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen am Teichrand?*

Hallo Silke

naja, mein Teich ist leider nicht so angelegt und wenn ein Tier bei mir reinfällt, ertrinkt es unweigerlich. Was mir garnicht behagt!! 
Ich werde dann mal schauen, ob ich irgendwo Eichenäste finde und dann so in den Teich legen, dass Igel und co bequem rausklettern kann.

Dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut! 
Habe durch die Suche Deine Dokumentation über Deinen Teichbau gesehen und bin beeindruckt, dass man die Ufermatten kaum noch sieht!!  
Das macht Mut!

@Anett
Ich dachte nur Bambus braucht ne Sperre und habe auf den dann dankend verzichtet, dafür aber Miscanthus mitgenommen. Na super, jetzt braucht das Ding auch noch ne Sperre. 

Müsse es Wurzeln sein? Gehen nicht auch Äste von einer Eiche, oder?

Liebe GRüße
Manuela


----------



## Silke (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen am Teichrand?*

Hallo Manuela,
also es müssen nicht unbedingt Wurzeln sein. Passend geformte Äste gehen natürlich auch. Musst bloß die Rinde abmachen, denn die gammelt ganz schnell weg und dann hast du den Kram im Wasser. Ich hab übrigens nur Fotos gezeigt, wo man die Folie/Matte nicht mehr sieht  , an den anderen Stellen arbeite ich noch... . Aber es wird, es wird. Leider will das __ Pfennigkraut nicht wuchern, da muss ich mir noch was anderes einfallen lassen. Dieser Teil - den Rand verstecken - dauert verhältnismässig lange. Der andere Teil - Loch, Folie rein, Wasser und Pflanzen rein - dauerte nur 3 Tage. Aber man hat ja sonst keine Hobbys


----------

